# AEM intake install quick question



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

We just installed my AEM yesterday. Have a question about this hose coming off the tranny (about 8-10 inches long). I can't figure out where it goes? It came off the air filter housing and comes from the tranny. I'm not even sure it goes to anything actually. 

Any help would be appreciated.

I can take a pic with my digital cam too if no one knows what I mean.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

I know exactly what you're talking about. I installed my AEM this weekend. I noticed it was clipped to the stock airbox, apparantly its some kind of ventalation or something. It doesn't go to anything. I just tie strapped it up and away from anything.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

I did the same thing. I figured (after a long time looking) it didnt go to anything since there wasn't any factory clamp on it.

Just checkin


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

*hose to nowhere*

Yeah, I had that same problem, I just capped it and then plugged into the hole where the stock air box used to sit.


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: hose to nowhere*



SilverSpec175 said:


> *Yeah, I had that same problem, I just capped it and then plugged into the hole where the stock air box used to sit. *


Capped it? Isn't that a transmission breather hose? How's the transmission going to relieve pressure in it if that hose is capped?


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

*Um, Yeah....*

I will go outside and look at mine later, but if it was not originally capped off, DO NOT CAP IT! The transmission pressure will eventually cause that hose to pop off the trans or could cause seals to leak the fluid out...not good. My suggestion is to tie strap, zip tie (whatever you want to call it) up and away from anything moving. Also, do not put the hose in a place where air flow can pass over the end of the hose. This will cause a siphon effect and could drain the trans. 

just my .02

-Jason


----------



## FFDRFT200 (Nov 11, 2005)

::n00b looks relieved::
was really worrying about that one myself! thnx guys ^_^


----------

